# POLL CLOSED: TTOC Magazine name....



## nutts

POLL CLOSED


----------



## Kell

I had another couple of suggestions that I thought of last night, but it's probably too late.

They were 
*passionaTTe *
and 
*enthusiasTT*


----------



## Wak

OH NO! not TTotal!....his head would just swell!  ;D


----------



## nutts

TTotal and TTorque are currently neck and neck with 25% of the vote after 16 responses..... : I'm running a book..... ;D


----------



## Guest

> OH NO! not TTotal!....his head would just swell! Â  ;D


 [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Sammers

A magazine called "TTotal"? that is just rubbish unless it is for TT owners that do not drink!?? well John and a few others I guess

I thought that there were many poeple who liked "TTotally TT", including me.

Should TTotal read TTotally TT? if so, the vote should be re-started.... Â

Mark, whats the score?

Craig


----------



## Guest

although a title we the "TT" at the start does add more prominence for the "TT" ( ???)


----------



## nutts

Results so far..... not decided when the poll will close yet, but I will give plenty of notice. Sammers, not sure which I should choose, there were so many listed and I could only use 10 for this poll. So unless anyone knows anyway of voting for greater than 10, I guess there is no point in restarting the poll, because there will always be someone disappointed :-/ :-/ :-/

ExciTTe 16% 
TTotal 20% 
AcceleraTTe 4% 
TTorque 24% 
Audi TTimes 0% 
SporTT 4% 
Pure TT 24% 
InTTro 4% 
BoosTT 0% 
FanaTTic 4%


----------



## Sammers

Well I voted for TTotal assuming it should really be TTotally TT!


----------



## ADB

Am I being really dumb but what about:

UK TTOC Magazine or TT Magazine

Plain & simple - it does exactly what it says on the tin.....

Andy


----------



## Guest

Some of these names are a bit Max Power aren't they? ;D Did like someone's suggestion of AbsoluTTe. Subtle and defined the TT. After all, the Scooby mag we were shown was called True Grip, no Scooby mentioned in the title and has a professional sound to it.

Any chance you can take the top 3 from this poll and stack them against some other suggestions and run it again ?? (Just a way of getting round the 10 limit?)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

> Any chance you can take the top 3 from this poll and stack them against some other suggestions and run it again ?? (Just a way of getting round the 10 limit?)


Good idea [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## nutts

Good idea Zozza (anything for keeper of the ring :). I will take the top 5 and then add another 5. If need be, I'll do this again. I'll let this first one run till noon Thursday and set another poll up. I happen to also like AbsoluTTe.


----------



## beastty

What about regional heats and a grand final? Only kidding.

I liked the sound of TTecnique (sp) as in Vor Sprung Dork Tecnique fromt the adverts of yester year.

Like the idea of TTorque being the letter page

InTTro for editors intro

BoosTT - mods update
etc


----------



## Kell

???Is there no more confirmation or denial of the availability of the name quattro???


----------



## beastty

Careful Kell, you'll upset Sundeep


----------



## nutts

> ???Is there no more confirmation or denial of the availability of the name quattro???


I know NOT all TT's in this country are QuaTTro...... but lets rule it out or not as the case may be. I know of no way of checking....... :-/ :-/ Anyone any idea?


----------



## Guest

> Well I voted for TTotal assuming it should really be TTotally TT!


or *TT*Total...........

although I also like the word quaTTro... Â ;D 
(although that always reminds me of the Audi 80 quattro my mum had in the 90's.. Â ;D ;D ;D)

however assuming we can use the word quaTTro.. it is a recognised word.. which would / could attract the casual reader.. ??

well I can always stick a quattro badge on my car..... Â


----------



## nutts

I've done general and specific web searches using a variety of engines. I've searched magazine web sites and independent publishing associations. I CANNOT find a single mention of a magazine called "QuaTTro"........ I wonder whether Audi actually have the right to the word Quattro? There are other companies out there that make use of the word Quattro in there company name... i.e. quattroconsulting, etc

Anyone provide quidance on next steps?


----------



## Kell

I would imagine it's very difficult to copyright a word. If Audi have used it for a magazine, we may not be able to use it. However, if they haven't (and we don't use a picture of the quattro badge) then we *c*ould be OK. But then what do I know?

I'm a copywriter, not a copyrighter.

Did you see what I did there? eh? eh?

Never mind.


----------



## r1

What about something like:

'Twin Pipes'

...just to get away from the TT in every title...


----------



## Rhod_TT

Torque is currrently the name of the Peugeot Sport Clum magazine so for me that's well off limits (being an 205 owner in the past). TTorque for a letters/disscussion page would work great though.

Isn't T-Total someone who doesn't drink alcohol?

They do all look a bit MaxP (no offence) but I can't think of anything else at the moment. Something a bit more presttigious perhaps.

BeasTTy's got the right idea.

Rod


----------



## djp10tt

> Some of these names are a bit Max Power aren't they? Did like someone's suggestion of AbsoluTTe. Subtle and defined the TT. After all, the Scooby mag we were shown was called True Grip, no Scooby mentioned in the title and has a professional sound to it.


Someone say subtle *subTTle*


----------



## scoTTy

Things like Twin Pipes and Quattro do not include all the potential members. When the 150TTR comes out this may not dissuade them but it certainly won't encourage them.

You also can't really have TTurbo coz of the V6.

"Polishers and Punishers" seems to sum up everyone here! : (It's a joke by the way, not a serious suggestion!)


----------



## Wak

ExciTTe was my choice, sums up everyones feeling IMO!

but PC suggested "The Big TTissue" which I liked as well!  ;D ;D


----------



## KevinST

All - I've moved this to the TTOC forum as it's a TT Owners club related thread.


----------



## nutts

> All - I've moved this to the TTOC forum as it's a TT Owners club related thread.


If the TTOC and TTforum are to happily co-exist (which I WANT them to), we need just a little flexibility (unless there's been major complaints over a NON TT thread in the TT Forum room), to gain maximum explosure to a fairly important decision!!! :-/ :-/


----------



## KevinST

As this is a TTOC related matter, and we have a TTOC dedicated forum... surely it makes sense to have the TTOC related discussions in the TTOC forum??? that way people who are not in the TTOC don't have to see the messages.
The TTOC has the first location in the list of forums as it is !

Tell ya wht - I'll put a sticky, locked thread in the TT-Owners forum pointing to this thread - happier now?? :-/


----------



## nutts

> Am I being really dumb but what about:
> 
> UK TTOC Magazine or TT Magazine
> 
> Plain & simple - it does exactly what it says on the tin.....
> 
> Andy


Andy,

We are trying purvey the sense of a TT as the magazine name...... trying to conjure an image that ExciTTes, so to speak.........


----------



## nutts

> As this is a TTOC related matter, and we have a TTOC dedicated forum... surely it makes sense to have the TTOC related discussions in the TTOC forum??? that way people who are not in the TTOC don't have to see the messages.
> The TTOC has the first location in the list of forums as it is !
> 
> Tell ya wht - I'll put a sticky, locked thread in the TT-Owners forum pointing to this thread - happier now?? Â :-/


Eventually the use of the TTOC forum will be better, but most people still reside in the TTforum room, so yes thanks Kev for placing a locked sticky thread for a week or so in the main forum. Cheers  

btw no-one is in the TTOC yet ;D ;D not until we have the on-line subscription running (very shortly)


----------



## baker

I could set up a poll with more than 10 options especially for this subject if you wish?

Let me know.

Andrew


----------



## nutts

Andrew,

That would be great ;D Once complete, let me know and I'll input ALL the options and we'll re-run the poll.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## KevinST

The problem with too many options is that unless there's a very clear favorite you'll get an even spread of opinion - you may even find that the winner wins by a single vote!
I think that Mark had the right idea and chose 10 most mentioned and place them up for vote (even though he didn't choose my suggestion :'(  )


----------



## baker

Now What?

How many options do you need?


----------



## nutts

Maybe I can poll ALL of them and at the end of the poll, then choose the top 10 and re-poll? This make certain of a clear winner?

Maybe I should produce a poll to decide how we poll the poll? :-/


----------



## nutts

> Now What?
> 
> How many options do you need?


Lets say 30 just to be safe.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## baker

I shall see what I can do.

Watch this space ... (well you probably shouldn't)


----------



## nutts

I was wondering whether you could set up a primary, secondary & tertiary choice... with 3 points for the primary, 2 for secondary and 1 for tertiary.

Then work out a percentage based total points?

Then again I always like to mess around ;D


----------



## GRANNY

Mark 
Dont know if anyone else has come up with this but how about "Drive Itt".


----------



## baker

Dont tell me it's now 31


----------



## Guest

as per John Smith

Have iTT


----------



## nutts

Andew, if you can't make it dynamic, then make it 100, 'cos I'm not sure I can type faster than the suggestions are coming in ;D ;D ;D ;D

PS Can you do the Primary, secondary, tertiary solution? or are we limited to the same type of poll?


----------



## Guest

or like in Pop Stars.... Â have daily heats of 5 names and the winner of each goes through to the grand final in an all-star poll of TT names Â 

er... can I txt vote ?? Â 

but what about (or whatever happened to) *TTurbo*
that is something EVERY TT owner has ????


----------



## Guest

Hello TT forum... this is Davina (you are live on the non flame room forum so no swearing)

the lastest scores based on 45 responses... 
it's a 3 way tie at the top !

TTotal 24% 
TTorque 24% 
Pure TT 24% 
ExciTTe 11% 
SporTT 4% 
FanaTTic 4% 
AcceleraTTe 2% 
InTTro 2% 
BoosTT 2% 
Audi TTimes 0%

That means Audi TTimes you have been evicted from TTOC magazine vote ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts

> or like in Pop Stars.... Â have daily heats of 5 names and the winner of each goes through to the grand final in an all-star poll of TT names Â
> 
> er... can I txt vote ?? Â
> 
> but what about (or whatever happened to) *TTurbo*
> that is something EVERY TT owner has ????


Is it just me or is NO-ONE bloody listening!!!!! Do WE want OUR mag to be that little bit EXTRA special or JUST ANOTHER BLOODY MAG???

1) NOT every TT WILL have a TT (V6???)
2) Even IF EVERY TT has a Turbo, so does a bloody Evo and a Scooby!!! Let's differenciate the TT and what exactly does differentiate the TT? Style? Design? Form and Function? That certain je ne se quoi IS not described in virtually all the suggestions so far.... We need something a little MORE esoteric

PLEASE : : : : :

Come-on guys and gals.. drink what you need to, smoke whatever you've got in the box... BUT let's think "outside the bloody American Box"


----------



## baker

I am in the process of testing the same kind of poll but with 30 options, surely that will be sufficient!


----------



## Wak

> Let's differenciate the TT and what exactly does differentiate the TT? Style? Design? Form and Function?


all points to "ExciTTe!" Â 

I know I get all giggly like a schoolgirl! Â  ;D

p.s. Can we stop TTotal from voting , I think he's been voting for himself all evening!  ;D


----------



## Guest

> Is it just me or is NO-ONE bloody listening!!!!! Do WE want OUR mag to be that little bit EXTRA special or JUST ANOTHER BLOODY MAG???
> 
> 1) NOT every TT WILL have a TT (V6???)
> 2) Even IF EVERY TT has a Turbo, so does a bloody Evo and a Scooby!!! Let's differenciate the TT and what exactly does differentiate the TT? Style? Design? Form and Function? That certain je ne se quoi IS not described in virtually all the suggestions so far.... We need something a little MORE esoteric
> 
> PLEASE : : : : :
> 
> Come-on guys and gals.. drink what you need to, smoke whatever you've got in the box... BUT let's think "outside the bloody American Box"


easy tiger..    get this man sone ribena on the rocks 

eh ?? listening..... do you mean reading ?? Â ;D ;D 

er.......ever get the feeling that he don't like the word TTurbo.... :'( :'( :'( Â :'( :'( (although the french breakout midway is clearly worrying from a man from Yorkshire Â ;D)

a forthcoming V6.. oh yea Â    

OK.. some 4th dimension thinking on the way...

..soon


----------



## nutts

Thankyou! : ;D


----------



## Guest

NO WORRIES

BTW.. WHY CAN'T THE TEXT GET ANY BIGGER ????


----------



## baker

Nutts,

This is especially for you.

http://www.ajbaker.org.uk/garage/createpollEXT.asp

The initial page wont be inside the TT Pic however the returned link wil point you to the nice frame.

I appreciate it isn't exactly what you want but hopefully it will help.

Cheers.

Andrew


----------



## Wak

you are all being insensitive, lets call it

TTwowheeldrive

for Sundeep!  ;D

or ExciTTe! ;D


----------



## Guest

tuesday nite is comedy nite.....  [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

TTesco (cause there is a tesco greek dip selection in front of me.. and tesco are soon to take over the world.. no really !.. so we better get in with the new overlords, quick !)

KermiTT (for all you muppeTTs out there)

[smiley=idea2.gif]

TTime

conTacT


----------



## moley

> Come-on guys and gals.. drink what you need to, smoke whatever you've got in the box... BUT let's think "outside the bloody American Box"


Well, I'm on the red wine so ...
Clare_TT_
Merlo_TT_
or even Por_TT_
;D ;D where's the wine smiley when you need it 

or

Love_iTT_ 
thanks for the inspiration Graham ;D

I thought "The Big TTissue" was brill though - much ;D

Okay, for some seriousnessness prestige (?) suggestions:

TT Style
PresTTige

WanTTed

MeeTT & VAG Get it? ;D

Six Stud - look at the petrol cap - sounds a bit porno though 

NuTTs ;D

No, can't think of any prestige names - over to you.

Moley


----------



## ccc

Some more to throw in the pot(t):

Gestalt
Tempo (or Ttempo)
Technik (or Ttechnik)
Schon

Well, that's my German exhausted. ???

And for a really classy interior, there could be the following sections:

Letter from the editor - Audi all
Technical questions - Audi do dat?
The personal/seeking soul mate columns - Audi pardner
The events/meetings section - Audi get there
Etc
:


----------



## t7

I do kinda like the double T thing especially if Audi have said the TTOC are allowed to use the TT logo...

I think that TT ownership is well summarised by the tag line "because life's too shorTT" but that's too long for a mag title...(might look good on a tshirt though.. :)

So:

AvanTTi

PrecipiTTate

FuTTure

FasTT Forward

TTension


----------



## Rhod_TT

Please not TTorque as it's the name of another OC magazine (Peugeot). Be aware.

Personally I like the german inspired ones like TTecnique.

Rod


----------



## nutts

This poll is now closed. Please refer to the other thread for greater choices.


----------



## KevinST

> Please refer to the other thread for greater choices


errr... which thread please Mark??


----------



## nutts

err the one that says TTOC Magazine name .... (new poll)" : :


----------



## KevinST

hehe - I've updated the link on the main forum.


----------



## nutts

Excellent Kev, cheers ;D ;D


----------

